
BreakSafe Magnetic USB-C Power Cable - andrewfromx
https://griffintechnology.com/intl/breaksafe-magnetic-usb-c-power-cable
======
andreiw
You know what I just realized? Apple could have made the power port simply be
recessed a bit...that way you could either plug in a USB-C device or a cable
like this and not wind up with a wart (that the laptop can still fall on and
thus break the actual USB-C solder points)

